# Filter just failed...



## westy_UK (Feb 14, 2003)

my filter just gave up the ghost, it was quite old. its 8:45 all the shops have shut there'll be ok till the morning right ? ill get a new one first thing.

what make and model do you guys recomend?

2" rhom and a 5" plec in a 30 gallon tank.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to equipoment....lets try posting in the proper forums guys.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Aqua Clear 300, a 500 would be very ideal but I belive in over filtration. www.petsolutions.com


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I use a AquaClear 300 on my 30 gallon, that's 10X turnover which is pretty good. Also it's a pretty cheap filter and works well.


----------



## westy_UK (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks guys, and sorry about posting in the wrong forum.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I also have a Rhom in a 30 gal w/ an AC 300.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Yes aquaclear makes great filters. And I have yet to experience any problems with them :smile:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i use a fluval 304 in my 33gal and my water is crystal clear always. before that i used a ac300 and my water was also clear so both work great ac300 is cheaper!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

nike said:


> i use a fluval 304 in my 33gal and my water is crystal clear always. before that i used a ac300 and my water was also clear so both work great ac300 is cheaper!!


 Hope your FluVal isnt always on! To me, that would be too much current for my 30-33 gal. I'd only use it periodically to help polish the water.

Just adding my change of 98 cents from a dollar...


----------

